
Learnability can be undecidable - painful
https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-018-0002-3
======
hyperopt
Discussion on this is already at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18858724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18858724)

------
killjoywashere
My lawnmower is probably undecidable too. Yet it clearly cuts grass.

